# Green as grass



## EvanG (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello all. I posted an introduction in the appropriate section and now I have a little list of questions maybe some wise men can answer. I'll be dividing the questions in to sections so each section might have multi-part answers.

In about ten months I will be moving back to Colorado springs from Sao Paulo Brazil. I know some of these questions have been asked since there has been electricity and others have been answered a million times over so my apologies if it get either redundant or just plain ol' boring. My questions are:

1) Should I look for joining a union (IBEW#113) or just go for non-union workshops? I have read that going with union could lead to better pay and benefits but at a cost to job security, is it worth the risk? I have read that with union there would be lots of travel, what distance city-to-city or state-to-state?

2) When I was a high school junior I had dropped out of school for a bit and I was given an opportunity from a local company for an apprenticeship. They paid me $10 an hour with no other benefits that I knew of and the hours usually went from 6am-9pm as well as times I would be working with other apprentices no guidance from journeymen after two weeks i quit and went back to finish high school. My question is: should I give companies like these a chance or are they a big waste of time? I want to make this a Long lasting career that I could possibly raise a family on whats the best road to a fulfilling future?

3) A good tool list with best brand that wont break the bank? should i buy and impact driver and a drill or just buy one or the other?

4) Whats a good career path to move up and what kind of jobs should I look to have? I've heard fire alarm installers and linemen are where its at. how would I get these jobs?

5) I'm kinda heavy (200lbs) would that affect my career goals? Boss from the same company above told me that if I didn't lose weight he couldn't have me work residential because I Could break counter tops and roofs. (p.s. Im working on losing weight, Im fat but active)

6) Any other tips for a greeny? (i.e. "shut and just work" "dont eat yellow snow" etc.)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

EvanG said:


> 1) Should I look for joining a union (IBEW#113) or just go for non-union workshops? I have read that going with union could lead to better pay and benefits but at a cost to job security, is it worth the risk? I have read that with union there would be lots of travel, what distance city-to-city or state-to-state?


 There is no such thing as a secure job. A non-union job is not automatically going to be more secure than a union job. And even if it is, if there is work at that local then you will always work.

I think you should apply to the IBEW due to the fact that they give a great apprenticeship and pay you well while doing it. You can't lose. If you find that you don't like the union, leave. You can always go non-union afterwards and you will still have the money you made and the knowledge you learned.




> 5) I'm kinda heavy (200lbs) would that affect my career goals? Boss from the same company above told me that if I didn't lose weight he couldn't have me work residential because I Could break counter tops and roofs. (p.s. Im working on losing weight, Im fat but active)


I weigh over 200lbs. and I am far from fat. Your boss sounds like a puny little girl. Real men are over 6' tall and weigh over 200lbs. due to muscle and brawn. 

I have never broken a counter, but I also don't sit or stand on them. Never broke thru a roof either lol.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

EvanG said:


> 1) Should I look for joining a union (IBEW#113) or just go for non-union workshops? I have read that going with union could lead to better pay and benefits but at a cost to job security, is it worth the risk? I have read that with union there would be lots of travel, what distance city-to-city or state-to-state?


Hackwork made some good points why you should join the Union.

I work for both Non-Union and Union during my apprenticeship.

Non-Union experience was better but pay was much lower.

When I did my apprenticeship, the IBEW Local I worked under did not do any training (1960's). Things have since changed.

There are some very good Non-Union Electrical Companies in every area.
The pay may be less but usually you receive a greater variety of hands experience. Good smaller companies usually can keep their employees in work all year around. When construction cools off they may reduce your hours for a while but they usually try to keep good employees working.

When you apply to any company/union the interview is a two way street. You must also ask questions such as apprenticeship contract, wages, hours of work, benefits, working conditions, what you are expected to supply in the way of clothing and tools, etc.

IBEW usually has a list. Once your job at a certain site is finished your name goes to the bottom of the list. The next job that comes up goes to the person at the top of the list. When there is an abundance of work, you are seldom out of work for more than a day or two.



EvanG said:


> 2) When I was a high school junior I had dropped out of school for a bit and I was given an opportunity from a local company for an apprenticeship. They paid me $10 an hour with no other benefits that I knew of and the hours usually went from 6am-9pm as well as times I would be working with other apprentices no guidance from journeymen after two weeks i quit and went back to finish high school. My question is: should I give companies like these a chance or are they a big waste of time? I want to make this a Long lasting career that I could possibly raise a family on whats the best road to a fulfilling future?


This employer did you a favour since you quit and went back and finished high school. On the other hand it sounds as if this employer was not the best choice. In my answer to your part 1) the interview is a two way street. You must ask questions of the perspective employer just as they ask you questions. Stay away from companies such as that one.



EvanG said:


> 3) A good tool list with best brand that wont break the bank? should i buy and impact driver and a drill or just buy one or the other?


A good tool pouch with a hammer loop (Your choice on how you carry the pouch: Handle, Belt around the waist, Shoulder strap).
Linesman Pliers (Offset), Side Cutters, Needle Nose Pliers: Klein is one of the best but most expensive. Channel Lock and Ideal are very good and reliable. Sears Craftman is my last choice but may be a good starter until you can afford better ones. NB: and Pliers/ Side Cutters that has a cutting edge hold the tool up to the light with it closed to check if the cutting edges are meeting to-gether properly. If you see any light between the cutting edges when you squeeze the handles lightly; do NOT buy that one. If you cut fine stranded wire, and the cutting edges do not meet tightly, many strands will be left untouched. Best not to use any of your wire cutting tools (for copper/aluminum) for cutting steel wire.

Variety of screwdrivers: Strait blade (Slot) 3/16" X 8", 1/4" X 8", #1, #2, #3 phillips screwdrivers

6 foot Wooden folding Rule. Many areas do not allow electrician to use steel tape measures.

A good hammer

A good electricians knife.

If you will be regularly working with Non Metallic cable an approved cable ripper.

The above should get you started.

Power tools, safety equipment, specialized equipment, etc is usually supplied by the company. Hard hats and safety boots are not always supplied by the company but may be discounted.



EvanG said:


> 4) Whats a good career path to move up and what kind of jobs should I look to have? I've heard fire alarm installers and linemen are where its at. how would I get these jobs?


Fire Alarm Installer is a specialized field. Looks as if Colorado does not require them to be Licensed Electricians.

https://www.colorado.gov/oed/industry-license/153IndDetail.html

Linesman is also a specialized trade. They usually work on higher voltages with specialized equipment. The following is the only good information I found concerning Lineman Apprenticeship for Colorado.

http://www.ibew111.org/?zone=/unionactive/private_view_page.cfm&page=Apprenticeship

The following does not apply to you until you pass your electrician license:

https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/dora/Electrical_CC

More information:

https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/dora/Electrical

Electrical Apprentice:

https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/dora/Electrical_Apprentice





EvanG said:


> 5) I'm kinda heavy (200lbs) would that affect my career goals? Boss from the same company above told me that if I didn't lose weight he couldn't have me work residential because I Could break counter tops and roofs. (p.s. Im working on losing weight, Im fat but active)


Like I stated earlier this boss did you a favour.

You should not climb onto counter tops. Use a ladder and if you must get closer just use the counter top for steadying and balance. Do not place your full weight on a counter. Even a lightweight could damage a counter top by climbing onto it.

As far as the roof comment is concerned. I hope in Colorado they have regulations strict enough to ensure someone 250 to 300 pounds would not fall through the roof unless there is a major structural problem such as rot. For a short while in Ontario they allowed 1/2 inch poplar sheathing on 24 inch rafter spacing (24 inch centres). I weighed about 110 pounds at the time and had to be cautious where I walked on those roofs. Many roofers around my weight and lighter never mind heavier fell through those roofs. This was changed about 2 years later due to safety. 5/8 sheathing on 16 inch rafter spacing (16 inch centres).

Remember ask questions of perspective employers to get a feel of their perspective of safety, hours of work, benefits, etc.

If you go the IBEW route this should not be as much of a concern but still know your rights.

Good Luck


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I have workto d both non Union and union. My first company was great but they couldn't keep me working. My experience with other non Union comapnies was not as good. So far my experience with the Union has been far better. The training is leaps and bounds above the non Union. The springs is busy and is going to be betting much busier. There was an article in the paper last week or so that said by 2050 Colorado Springs will be bigger than Denver. So there's that.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I think 250 lbs is the max. Most ladders are not rated for more and same goes for bodyharnesses, land yards and shock absorbers.

Yes there are special ladders and PPE but most employers would rather not have to deal with special equipment........unless your worth it


----------



## lineworker6883 (Feb 5, 2019)

PokeySmokey said:


> Hackwork made some good points why you should join the Union.
> 
> I work for both Non-Union and Union during my apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


I personally work for small contractors because they pay top dollar for great work. I was hired by a small contractor in Iowa that my dad worked for before retiring many years ago! Before my current employer, I worked for my older cousin who owns his own small contracting company for cox. Did underground splicing there instead of linework but still, from my own experience, small contractors pay best. I did work for some bigger companies and don't get me wrong, they pay great, but making $2000+ a week is the best pay from anyone that I've worked for so far. :vs_cool: lesson? work for a small contractor if you wanna rake in da doee.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm a small contractor. No really. Im a small contractor. I used to be 5'-7" but now I shrunk a bit so I'm 5'6. And I think I'm comin in at a hefty maybe 150 or even 155. Cowabunga! F the world. They don't have a thing on me.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't know... I hear Brazil is up and coming. This place is trying to make a come back, but there are forces at work opposing it. Maybe stay in Brazil.


----------

